# Mahler...inside Bach?



## bwv1080 (Nov 20, 2008)

_[English is not my mother language]_

When, some years ago, I first listened to Bach's recitative "Der glocken bebendes geton" from the Trauerode BWV198 [in the Teldec edition of Bach's cantatas], I had the sensation that something "mahlerian" was going on in that piece of music (or, rather, to make sense historically: that Mahler could have got some influences from it).

In particular, I had the sensation that an atmosphere similar to the one in Mahler's fourth symphony was in the air....

Do you have the same sensation?

Does this impression have any ground, or is it only a nonsensical fantasia of mine?


----------

